
Why Color May Be The Next Twitter - swat23
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_color_may_be_the_next_twitter.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4db80df7a3cd9e66%2C0
======
JacobAldridge
I'm heading to the Royal Wedding on Friday (as an observer - Royal Mail
obviously lost my official invitation), and this post has reminded / inspired
me to kick up Color and give it a crack. I'm not sure if 788 blurry photos of
Kate Middleton (or, on the way out, Princess Catherine) will add anything to
my experience, but it will be nice to test drive this in a crowd and see if I
can find personal or commercial value in the app.

